# Who's the oldest member (by age) here?



## jxcess2 (May 21, 2008)

Who's the oldest member here? Just curious.


----------



## praka123 (May 21, 2008)

why?there is 45-50aged ppl here,I think  even I am a old man


----------



## gary4gar (May 21, 2008)

praka123 said:


> why?there is 45-50aged ppl here,I think  even I am a old man


Why are you crying ?
You don't like being old?
Old people command great deal of respect


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2008)

praka123 said:


> why?there is 45-50aged ppl here,I think  even I am a old man


how old are you ?


----------



## NucleusKore (May 21, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> how old are you ?



Why don't you just see his profile :S


----------



## axxo (May 21, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> how old are you ?



from his id i would say he is 123 years old


----------



## prem4u (May 21, 2008)

axxo said:


> from his id i would say he is 123 years old


----------



## Pathik (May 21, 2008)

Praka uncle. .. .. .. Ssup?


----------



## praka123 (May 21, 2008)

hey!I am not that old!  did u know that user "anandk"(m$ vista faim) is around 45 yrs old?  and Nucleuscore(sorry doc ) is around 31-32 
now where am I


----------



## Pathik (May 21, 2008)

^^ haha you researched all that just to prove this..


----------



## ray|raven (May 21, 2008)

praka123 said:


> now where am I



This quote alone tells us that he's so old that he cant remember what he was talking about


----------



## praka123 (May 21, 2008)

well,anyways lock this thread.it is used for defamation


----------



## ray|raven (May 21, 2008)

^Lolz, worried people will know ur age ?


----------



## mehulved (May 21, 2008)

Don't worry girls won't post their age here. Even if they do, no one will know that it's a girl.


----------



## vish786 (May 21, 2008)

praka123 said:


> hey!I am not that old!  ..




rofl


----------



## praka123 (May 21, 2008)

^edited,


----------



## victor_rambo (May 21, 2008)

I actually know that Praka is 43 yrs old. He told me on irc oneday!


----------



## NucleusKore (May 21, 2008)

My profile has been open from day one, I have my DOB on it just like you 
As for girls anyway I'm not fishing 
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png


----------



## victor_rambo (May 21, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^Hi,Lady  what is your age dear?




Not afraid of your wife?


----------



## praka123 (May 21, 2008)

^Mera Kab shaadi hui?


----------



## victor_rambo (May 21, 2008)

^lolz........don't act so young


----------



## confused (May 21, 2008)

praka123 said:


> hey!I am not that old!  did u know that user "anandk"(m$ vista faim) is around 45 yrs old?  and Nucleuscore(sorry doc ) is around 31-32
> now where am I


ur 28 right?

EDIT: please change title of this thread to "What is praka's age?" for it to be more appropriate.


----------



## ancientrites (May 21, 2008)

28 here i hope i am not old here


----------



## phreak0ut (May 21, 2008)

Din uncle. The oldest, right?


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 21, 2008)

confused said:


> EDIT: please change title of this thread to "What is praka's age?" for it to be more appropriate.



lol


----------



## dead (May 22, 2008)

Uncle party ! ...... ?
am only 16


----------



## hullap (May 22, 2008)

hitboxx if im not mistaken


----------



## gigyaster (May 22, 2008)

dead said:


> am only 16


So m I.


----------



## m-jeri (May 22, 2008)

some one is 54....i saw a birthday alert yesterday


----------



## pawihte (May 23, 2008)

I know someone in the forum who's even older than that, but I won't say who because he may not like it. He's an expert in electronics and quite savvy with computers.


----------



## Pathik (May 23, 2008)

^^ ..K.. You registered just to say that?


----------



## praka123 (May 23, 2008)

well,who is that? mod-the-pc ??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 23, 2008)

me me me.


----------



## Pathik (May 23, 2008)

Yea, 3 times you ll surely be old.


----------



## krates (May 23, 2008)

hey i am smallest here lool

15 !!!


----------



## goobimama (May 24, 2008)

Kids, kids. Behave yourself. I'm 56 and tired of these useless posts. Although, I'm pretty sure Uncle Aniruddh is older than me


----------



## pawihte (May 24, 2008)

Pathik said:


> ^^ ..K.. You registered just to say that?


Nah. I made another post about my state's taxation department several days ago, but it was also in Chit chat, so it doesn't count. If you'd read that post, you'd have seen that I've been lurking for a long time without registering. Pity no one replied to that post. It's a serious matter that could affect a lot of members here.

I did make some posts under another username a couple of years ago, but I was absent from the forum for some time and it seems to have been deleted.


----------



## ico (May 24, 2008)

krates said:


> hey i am smallest here lool
> 
> 15 !!!


Abbey, Tujh se bhi chotey hain yahan-- The Conqueror, Sunny, hullap, mai bhi......

Edit: vaibhavtek ko toh mai bhool hi gaya.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 24, 2008)

I am 16 and will turn 17 on May the 31st(thats exactly a week away )
I am going to celebrate my last birthday as a minor.
Minors can have lots of fun, but I have out grown most of them.
There are better things to look forward to when I turn 18


----------



## gxsaurav (May 24, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I am 16 and will turn 17 on May the 31st(thats exactly a week away )



I always had this in mind. Grown ups don't get irked at Linux bashing like U do....look at Mehul, he bashes back but never gets irked.

Oh! well....I m 22


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 24, 2008)

^^ i am also 22


----------



## adi007 (May 24, 2008)

i'm just 45


----------



## Garbage (May 24, 2008)

anyone tried to ask Raaabo ??


----------



## victor_rambo (May 30, 2008)

Today's (May 30) Birthdays: mn omerkhan (*58*), zypherjeeth (20), vinayak_00740 (18)


----------



## praka123 (May 30, 2008)

well,there was an active member Skghosh  .he is in his 40's .
BTW,what is in age?In intl forums,I have seen 50-65+ men very actively using Linux asking questions and all.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 30, 2008)

Although Im not in the above age groups I do belong to the oldies group  .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 30, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I always had this in mind. Grown ups don't get irked at Linux bashing like U do....look at Mehul, he bashes back but never gets irked.
> 
> Oh! well....I m 22


I never get irked. I bash, but never get irked. I know how to maintain my cool. I learnt that looooooooong ago, when I got into a fight and made a guy bleed through his nose and gave him a small skull fracture. I realised that being cool helps.

What looks like me getting irked is actually me answering back in a snappier than usual fashion. And hey, there is hardly any difference b/w our ages

PS: Going by your logic, Aayush must be 8 and prakash 2


----------



## paranj (May 30, 2008)

abey i am 13 lol! and u guys say 15 is small? 8yr old kids are also tech-savvy!


----------



## victor_rambo (May 30, 2008)

paranj said:


> abey i am 13 lol! and u guys say 15 is small? 8yr old kids are also tech-savvy!


Do you know that the youngest active member on this forum is 10 yrs old?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 30, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Do you know that the youngest active member on this forum is 10 yrs old?


who ?


----------



## krazzy (May 30, 2008)

I'm only 21. Probably 1/3 of Praka's age.


----------



## ray|raven (May 30, 2008)

^Lolz.


----------



## Pathik (May 30, 2008)

I feel.. Ummm.. Old..


----------



## desiibond (May 30, 2008)

recently celebrated silver jubilee


----------



## paranj (May 30, 2008)

wow congrats!


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (May 30, 2008)

Me 24


----------



## paranj (May 30, 2008)

1 year t go! congrats


----------



## desiibond (May 30, 2008)

paranj said:


> wow congrats!



thank you.


----------



## paranj (May 30, 2008)

lol welcome bro


----------



## vaithy (May 30, 2008)

Well.. on june  5 th   I ll making the half century... perhaps i am oldest here...


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2008)

how does it feels 50, 
any grave mistakes u did and anything u wanted to do but never did ?


----------



## vaithy (May 30, 2008)

Unless my boy reminded the date i never believe that I am going to Meet that date i believe I am still 20 
only draw back to reveal the birth date here is the boys simply shyed away if they know my age or too supportive to me..instead of treating me as a old man i want the member here treat me like a school boy.. that is fine with me... because due to my family circumstances at that time i lost great deal of boy hood days..
Even my boy don't treat me as his equal friend..it was the only regret that i have now..


----------



## praka123 (May 30, 2008)

Vaithy is around 35,I think  Illya swami?


----------



## Pathik (May 30, 2008)

Hey vaithy dude. Ssup?? Hows life?? * treating you like a friend*


----------



## ico (May 30, 2008)

T159 said:


> how does it feels 50,
> any grave mistakes u did and anything u wanted to do but never did ?


Well...You're saying as if 50 is is too old and he can't achieve what he wants....He is still 50 and can achieve what he wants...He has a long life left....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 30, 2008)

it doesn't matter how old you are. What _does_ matter is how you concider yourself at that age.


----------



## ico (May 30, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> it doesn't matter how old you are. What _does_ matter is how you concider yourself at that age.


+10000000 Well said.....


----------



## praka123 (May 30, 2008)

29 is so young age.I got 6 years more as a bachelor  .
_Abhi to mein jawan hoon.... _


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 30, 2008)

praka123 said:


> 29 is so young age.I got 6 years more as a bachelor  .
> _Abhi to mein jawan hoon.... _


fear of being known as prakash uncle is no reason to hide your age....... UNCLE


----------



## vaithy (May 30, 2008)

Well every day this is going to be fun between me and my boy.. he usually bring his friends to download some Mp3 files from my PC.. i simply bounced on them like a hawk bounce on its prey ,how it was good to surf internet without virus in Linux and demonstrated the various distros capabilities... finally it will ended with the boys returned with distros copied in their emply CD instead of Mp3 songs.. they asked my boy where your pa  studied all this stuff ?  hell broke loose afterwards..my boy ended with not speaking with me at least for another 24 hrs..


----------



## praka123 (May 30, 2008)

^rofl! :d !


----------



## victor_rambo (May 30, 2008)

roflol!


----------



## vaithy (May 30, 2008)

Age is not in the body but in the mind!
every day when I awake my first thought is what I am going to learn for  that day..When I went to bed only on  a regret i never learn any thing significant.. tomorrow must be some thing...i never believe i am old unless I learn. some thing .till such time I am a L.K.G back bencher,,


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Well...You're saying as if 50 is is too old and he can't achieve what he wants....He is still 50 and can achieve what he wants...He has a long life left....


nope am saying this cuz i want to know, and some things are ought to be achieved in youth or teenage.


If u ask me then I too have lost many things and few mistakes. But still am not broken to the core.


----------



## paranj (May 30, 2008)

^^wow inspiring. I am also getting aged and ancient! but vaithy is true. ^+1


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 31, 2008)

today is my last b'day as a minor 
don't know weather to be happy or sad.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2008)

^^happy birthday
wats up with minor thingy ??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 31, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^happy birthday
> wats up with minor thingy ??


below 18 yrs of age, I am a minor.
today is my last b'day as a minor, meaning I turned 17.
next b'day me will be a fully grown adult.
dunno how to take this situation.
seems confusing, some things good, some bad.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2008)

^^i never felt the transition from minor to adult 
But yeah got some sensible than before and love that. Miss school days and innocent steps.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 31, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^i never felt the transition from minor to adult
> But yeah got some sensible than before and love that. Miss school days and innocent steps.


well, as far as I am concerned, transition is all but over, with only ageing left. Mentally and Physically I have changed a LOT. I am no more innocent(come to IRC to feel that), nor do I go to school often(12th is a bit different from normal schooling)


----------

